

The PS4 That Might Have Been - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-ps4-that-might-have-been.html

======
darkxanthos
Definitely a creative hypothesis!

In that whole analysis though, there's no mention of fun. In today's world of
indie games, we're being constantly reminded fun != more power. It's
orthogonal.

